# New Job



## Batesman (May 9, 2013)

Hi - Just been offered a role in Abu Dhabi paying 30k per month plus expenses.

Looking at other posts this seems to be very good would you all agree.

My wife is joining me obviously and she is a qualified physio.

We don't have any children so my question is where is good to live and do you believe my wife could find a physio job in the UAE without any issues.

Looking forward to our new life. :clap2:


----------

